# marks and spencers



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the Marks and Spencers in Dubai has a supermarket aswell as a department store?

Ive looked online, also emailed them, but unfortunately no luck or reply.

I would be over the moon if they sold food, but think it would be too good to be true for a new expat like me.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, they do sell food but very limited range. Try the store in Dubai Mall or Festival Centre.


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, they do sell food but very limited range. Try the store in Dubai Mall or Festival Centre.


thanks maz,
i only thought they had one in Dubai Mall - didnt know about festival city so over the moon.

does anyone happen to know which is closest to arabian ranches?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

There's an M&S in Dubai Mall, Wafi Mall and Festival Centre. They do have limited food but only vege products and fish (no meat - presumably they are not Halal). There's quite a lot of frozen ready meal type stuff but nothing like the quantity you'd be used to back home. I know the one at Festival Centre has a bakery but I don't think the others do and you won't get fresh food otherwise. But, they do do the off the shelf stuff like pasta, sauces, biscuits etc.
On another positive, there's a fairly large Waitrose at both Dubai Mall and Marina Mall.


----------

